# EQUITIES / BONDS / DEPOSIT



## crossroads (11 Jun 2002)

The Guide to Savings and Investments is definitely Pro-Equities, however every other source of information appears to be Pro-Bonds in the past few months.

Where do the great minds of this BB stand now, eg. EURO30K to put away for 5+ yrs, Options: 
A) Quinn Life Euro Freeway (1% charge/yr)
B) ACC Bond (65% of ups with min 110% of original)
C) Best Deposit a/c ~ 4%

Ignoring inflation, from what I can see,
Option B is getting lots of different product offerings from the various banks but for  a bad case scenario and markets go down 10% in 5 yrs you will be up 10%. Whereas if you had gone for the deposit a/c you would be up 20% and had access to your money all along.

For a good case scenario and markets go up 8% a yr for 5yrs you will get about 30% not that much better than having it on deposit considering it was locked up for 5yrs. Whereas if you had gone for option A you could be up about 40% and could have access to you funds all along.

I'm posting this as within the next forthnight I'll be advising someone on one of these routes, I'm tending towards A at the minute.


----------

